# XPS M1330, wifi not working under XP



## TeniXavier (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I bought a new Dell XPS M1330 with vista (Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T8100) , which I formated to XP (Vista being too slow), and I reinstalled all drivers (all downloaded), but the WIFI is not recognized.

I tried many "Driver installation" for a week, and still the same issue as following:
The "Intel PROSet/Wireless WiFi Connection Utility" displays the message "Driver is not installed".

In the Device Manager, there is one device not recognized, "Network Controller". Impossible so far to update it. I also went to intel download center and other forum but none of the driver are fixing this issue.

Do you have any idea of the issue? 
Thanks in advance!


Here is my network information btw:
Name	[00000001] 1394 Net Adapter
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	1394 Net Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	V1394\NIC1394\206295E1474FC000
Last Reset	10/17/2008 12:28 AM
Index	1
Service Name	NIC1394
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	B2:8C:E7:7B:09:9C
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nic1394.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 60.38 KB (61,824 bytes), 8/3/2004 3:58 PM)

Name	[00000002] Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	10/17/2008 12:28 AM
Index	2
Service Name	NdisIP
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available

Name	[00000003] RAS Async Adapter
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	RAS Async Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	10/17/2008 12:28 AM
Index	3
Service Name	AsyncMac
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available

Name	[00000004] WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	10/17/2008 12:28 AM
Index	4
Service Name	Rasl2tp
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 50.13 KB (51,328 bytes), 8/3/2004 4:14 PM)

Name	[00000005] WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	10/17/2008 12:28 AM
Index	5
Service Name	PptpMiniport
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	50:50:54:50:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 47.25 KB (48,384 bytes), 8/3/2004 4:14 PM)

Name	[00000006] WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	10/17/2008 12:28 AM
Index	6
Service Name	RasPppoe
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	33:50:6F:45:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 40.50 KB (41,472 bytes), 8/3/2004 4:05 PM)

Name	[00000007] Direct Parallel
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Direct Parallel
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PTIMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	10/17/2008 12:28 AM
Index	7
Service Name	Raspti
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 16.13 KB (16,512 bytes), 8/23/2001 7:00 AM)

Name	[00000008] WAN Miniport (IP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (IP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Last Reset	10/17/2008 12:28 AM
Index	8
Service Name	NdisWan
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 89.38 KB (91,520 bytes), 8/3/2004 4:14 PM)

Name	[00000009] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0000
Last Reset	10/17/2008 12:28 AM
Index	9
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	F8D:20:52:41:53
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/3/2004 4:04 PM)

Name	[00000010] Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1713&SUBSYS_02091028&REV_02\4&1E93A591&0&00E5
Last Reset	10/17/2008 12:28 AM
Index	10
Service Name	b57w2k
IP Address	192.168.1.72
IP Subnet	255.255.255.0
Default IP Gateway	192.168.1.254
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	192.168.1.254
DHCP Lease Expires	10/18/2008 12:28 AM
DHCP Lease Obtained	10/17/2008 12:28 AM
MAC Address	00:21:9BA:A3:6C
Memory Address	0xF9BF0000-0xF9BFFFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 17
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\b57xp32.sys (10.27.0.0 built by: WinDDK, 156.50 KB (160,256 bytes), 10/9/2008 9:22 PM)

Name	[00000011] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0001
Last Reset	10/17/2008 12:28 AM
Index	11
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:21:9BA:A3:6C
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/3/2004 4:04 PM)


----------



## TeniXavier (Oct 17, 2008)

My bad, I was trying to install Intel ProSet/Wireless while it was in fact Dell Wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-Card !!!
So now it s working 

So much time wasted, but hopefully it will help someone...


----------



## yazid12 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello every body,
I almost encountering the same problem, i hpoe to find the solve this problem

am waiting to hear from you all


----------

